# Alright Everyone



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I`m new to this game and would like to hear from anyone with advice on making me not look 6 month pregnant.

I`m looking for advice on loosing my beer gut and getting a good upper body with lots of shape.


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

raffaz said:


> I`m new to this game and would like to hear from anyone with advice on making me not look 6 month pregnant.
> 
> I`m looking for advice on loosing my beer gut and getting a good upper body with lots of shape.


Welcome to the board raffaz.

Read through some of the posts on the board and you will get your answers. Basically you need to diet and do alot of cardio as well as weight to achieve your goal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

welcome to the board raffaz


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Raffaz


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

The best advice for not ending up looking pregnent is to allways use a condom.

Welcome to the board looseing body fat is easy (in theory) just use more calories then you eat. However if you want to gain muscle you need to eat 3 good meals a day plenty of protein and low fat (no chips

) and add to this with protein shake 2 or three a day to start.

as you tain you will build muscle and begin to loose fat, you will soon begin to see your body shape change

If you have any specific questions post them and we'll all help were we can.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

cheers for the advice garry i`ll take that on board.

Another for you

What groups of muscles do i train together. I plan on training 3 times a week for about 1 hour to off with

Cheers

Chris


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

day 1 - chest & biceps

day 2 - legs

Day 3 - back, traps, shoulders.

Not sure now ive wrote it :?

Missed triceps, u could add it 2 your leg session but personly, i like to do legs on there own.

im sure ive seen 3 day splits on here somewhere tho.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Well Chris if your just starting to train I'd say start with a basic full body workout 3 times a week. This is a good starting point as you can see what progress you make with it and then adjust the routine accordingly. Once you become a little more advanced you could then try a split routine.

Follow this routine mon, wed & fri.

squats 2-3 sets 8-12 reps

bench press 2-3 sets 8-12 reps

lat pull downs or bent over rows 2-3 sets 8-12 reps

shoulder press 2-3 sets 8-12 reps

bicep curls 2-3 sets 8-12 reps.

tricep extensions 2-3 sets 8-12 reps

some may say that this is not enough sets but it is very easy to over train

which will stop you gaining anything at all, at least this way you will gain and we can check your progress and make ajustments.

This routine goes for quality training not quantity. It is very important that you train with maximum effort every set you don't stop until it is phisically impossible to do anymore reps. The weight should be lowered down under controll not droped and on the 3rd set lower the weight down to a slow count of 4 seconds. Wait 2 minuites between the first and second sets but do the third set immediately after completeing the second , then wait 5 mins before starting the next exercise and keep a training diary of weights and reps for each exercise so you know how many reps you got last time and always aim for one more.

This simple routine has worked very well for a lot of people give it a go and keep me informed of progress.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Cheers for the advice and routines,

Another thing, what sort of weights should i be looking at so i do not over train ? Would i be right in saying something comfortable but not to comfortable so i am finishing the reps with ease and not struggling at all towards the end.

I`m going for a induction on monday and i dare say its all up hill from there, what with diets and supplements etc. I`m determaned so hopefully it will go well

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

I think that for the couple of weeks you nedd to take it easy and let your entire body get used to the movents, ie. range of motion/muscle stretch, support of weight on muscles.

Do not push anything heavy yet and do not train to failure, But in a few weeks increse the weight but keeps the same amount of reps and let you muscle get to the point whereby you cannot complete another rep with good form (muscle failure).

J :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

You want to use a weight that will allow you to perform 8 reps of the exercise with 100% effort and always try for one more when you are able to perform 12 reps you then increase the weight by 10% which should bring you back to 8 reps.

I know what jason means by easing into it but if you are in reasonable shape I would dive right in you wont grow unless you push yourself to the max on each set so using less effort for 2 weeks is just 2 weeks of treading water. As your a beginner the weight your using shouldn't be very heavy probably 40-50kg for bench so you can get a feal for the balance and range while training.

Performing the exercises properly is very important at this stage as bad habbits formed now will become ingrained in your workout and once established are hard to unlearn so try and have someone whatch to keep your form correct or when possible use a mirror.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks for the advice.

I have learned so much just off the comments made cheers.

I`m in reasonible shape with a beer gut so i`ll see how i feel after 2 sessions and then i`ll get stuck into it.

I think what i will struggle with is the diet cause i have read so many things about what you can eat and what you can`t, some say you can eat certain things and some say you can`t so my head is pickled with what i`m going to eat.

Any thought`s ?

No chips i know, i plan on eating fish, pasta, chicken, turkey with vegtables and fruit. Apart from protein drinks is there any snacks to have in between meals ?.

What sort of stuff are you supposed to eat for breakfasts ?

How much of the protein drink am i supposed to be drinking in between meals ?

I`ve started taking multi-vitamins aswell do you rate these?

I appreciate all the advice cheers

Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

Really with the diet, you want to avoid refined sugars (these will only gain fat and do not build fat free muscle mass) and avoid high fat foods, go for low fat foods and add fat to your diet with olive oil or nuts.

As you are a biginner you dont want to jump right in and start trying to eat a diet that i or others eat as it is something you need to get used to, if you try and cut out everything you like you will miss it and probably give up training.

Just starting a training programme is going to have an impact, then think about a serious eating schedule later, just change little things to start with.

Your food ideas look o.k, but have a treat every week so it doesn't get boring.

Breakfast meals are a matter of opinion and also what you are training for, If you are looking to gain muscle you need a high protein, high carbohydrate, low/moderate fat meal, If you are looking to lose weight, you need a high protein, low/moderate carbohydrate, moderate fat diet. But do not worry about it too much just dont have the foods you know are bad, have some protein and some oats/shredded wheat/wholegrain bread. Just eating some protein and carbs in the morning will get your metabolism started.

I find rice cakes are a good snack food.

The amount of protein you need is dependant on many factors bodyweight and build are the obvious ones. I normally eat 40grams of protein each meal over 7 meals.

Personally I dont take vitamins as Vitamins need antioxidants to work which are not in the pills. I get my vitamins and minerals froom the foods as the body can absorb them better. But if you feel the need to, go ahead

J


----------

